# Un trivial pursuit pour l'Ipad ?



## Li@mst0rM (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

-j'aimerai savoir s'il existe une adaptation prévue ou en cours, de l'app Trivial Pursuit qui existe sur Iphone ? 

-Sinon, est-elle de qualité pour ceux qui l'ont ? Je ne sais pas si celle présente sur Wii dernièrement est du même genre. Y a t il un mode online ? 

-Pour finir j'aimerai savoir si vous connaissez un jeu dans la même branche (party game avec Quizz, mais pas sur le thème Harry Potter, un truc un minimum "mature" comme peut l'être le Trivial Pursuit des fois), varié dans les genres et les catégories, pour *Ipad* ? 

Merci à vous !


----------



## benkenobi (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir.

Et sinon, t'as essayé de taper "trivial pursuit ipad" sur Google ?

Je te conseille le premier lien, en plus tu auras des avis d'utilisateurs.
 
Des fois Google c'est bien.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (23 Novembre 2010)

Effectivement cela répond à ma deuxième question, merci, mais ni la une ni la trois.

Par contre si je tape "trivial pursuit ipad" sur google en troisième position arrive ce thread, donc l'information pourra peut être aider et éviter de créer d'autres futurs (inutiles) posts


----------



## Li@mst0rM (23 Décembre 2010)

Rien de nouveau ? J'ai testé la version Iphone sur mon Ipad et j'aimerai toujours trouver un de ces jours une version Ipad


----------



## saladisiac (23 Décembre 2010)

La version iPhone est très sympa, surtout le multi-jouers "passe et joue", très sympa dans le train à plusieurs. Par contre la résolution est un peu déprimante si on ouvre l'app iPhone sur l'iPad.
Je pense qu'une version iPad est en préparation chez EA, ils ont bien adapté Scrabble par exemple.


----------

